

Show HN: Remove the blur from blurry photos - Blurity - teuobk

Just wanted to show off my side project, Blurity.  It removes blur from blurry photos.<p>If this sounds familiar, it might be one of two things: either that cool Adobe demo last fall that did something similar, or my post a year ago about an earlier version of Blurity (before I pivoted from a web app to a PC app).<p>Anyhow, check out some of what it can do at:<p>https://www.blurity.com/features<p>Not entirely certain about the right market yet.  Ideas appreciated! Thanks!
======
tbundy
Impressive. Markets: law enforcement, sports photography, any consumer (so
long as it could integrate into a Picasa or iPhoto).

------
teuobk
Clickable:

<https://www.blurity.com/features>

------
tghw
I like the blurry comparison chart.

~~~
teuobk
Ah, I was wondering if anybody would notice that. :)

